# Elite Car Care - Trading at DC10, Sunday June 13th



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

After the success of DC'09, we'll be joining the guys at Deutsch Connection for their 2nd show, if the numbers from last year are anything to go by this will be a biggie. This is a show for both VW and BMW enthusiasts and anyone else who's interested in seeing some the UK's best cars on display.










Come over and say Hello. :thumb:

Alex


----------

